# 219th Siege Regiment (Death Korps) Project Log



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey Heresy,

I started putting together my own DKOK army since I have always loved the models, and after reading the fluff behind them, I had to order some up. So after some back and forth debates with my reasonable side and the impulsive side that wanted the models I broke down and ordered :

1 Infantry Squad Advancing
1 Infantry Squad At Ease
1 Infantry Squad Firing
1 Grenadier Squad
1 Company Command Squad
1 Platoon Command Squad
1 Heavy Mortar + Crew
1 Thudd gun

After consulting with Forgeworld due to some small defects and miscasts, I got another batch of 

1 Infantry Squad Advancing
1 Infantry Squad At Ease
1 Infantry Squad Firing
1 Grenadier Squad
1 Thudd gun

From Forge world as replacements free of charge, effectively doubling my army. The army also has 3 Leman Russes built and primed for them, completely magnetized (2 regular russes and 1 demolisher variant)

So far I have painted up a heavy mortar, 1 of the grenadier squads, and half of an advancing squad. 

Here are the grenadiers about 90% done (Need to finish the bases, and just realized I need to add regimental #'s + color the collar tabs and shoulder boards, but still pretty much done.




























I will get some more pictures up tonight hopefully of everything else I have painted, and get started on another squad of men


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

"Clasps fingers together" mmmmm.....interestesting! 

Looking really good Taggerung. Def more dirtier than my guys, looks good!

They can def be a pain in the ass with the mold lines and miscast, sometimes its hit or miss.

Why did you choose the 219th? Just curious.

Im excited to see what your going to paint next.

+Rep for the picking the best IG army hands down.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks DoE!

I actually got off real light with any problems, only 1 guy had any serious issue where his gas mask is messed up (But it almost looks like a bandage so I am going to paint it that way), but for only 2 guys with any defects in each squad, I got another 40 men so I can deal.

As for 219th Regiment, it's a regiment a distant relative was in during ww1, as well as my wife's birth month and day.

I was hoping they came off as dirty and not just poorly painted, and the help of the weathering powders I think it comes off nicely (could be wrong though!)

I think next up will be to finish the Advancing squad # 1 and get started on the firing squad. This time I am going to leave the arms off until I am done with the torso's.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't mind criticism either , if there is something I can do better by all means let me know. Last time I did a project log, no one even responded, so I honestly am unsure if I am a decent painter or not lol.


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

I will have to look at the models when i get home, my computer at work cant see pictures, but im a little terrified to see them. They might look to cool and i might end up finishing my long waiting Steel Legion army. I am happy to hear that FW is fair and will fix any problems they may have, wish GW was like that. I may have to order the FW models i have wanted now and finish my said IG army.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Update:

I cannot figure out a good way to take well lit photo's, any suggestions??

Here are some more photo's of what I have painted and what still needs to get painted.

Here is what is assembled but is waiting the brush










Standard Bearers










Back of the heavy mortar...never realized how crooked the damn thing is










Guardsmen of the 1st Platoon second squad









































































Demolisher waiting paint. It's magnetized for full customization










Vanquisher also totally magnetized 










Thudd gun in construction










Grenadiers again!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Brilliant stuff.

The artillery always does it for me, beautiful models. I want some for my Elysians, thinking of trying to work out how to make a slightly more stripped down version which can fit under a Sky Talon.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Skytalon light artillery would be pretty cool. Maybe put them on a cargo pallet or something with big heavy straps around it


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Really nice looking stuff mate!! I really like the green accents on the Krieg models. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm here for 2 reasons. 
1. Death Korps.
2. Is your name, perchance, a reference to a character from the Redwall book series written by one Brian Jacques?


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Minizke1 said:


> I'm here for 2 reasons.
> 1. Death Korps.
> 2. Is your name, perchance, a reference to a character from the Redwall book series written by one Brian Jacques?


1: Well good, Death Korps are awesome
2: It is indeed


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Taggerung said:


> 1: Well good, Death Korps are awesome
> 2: It is indeed


Hey, heeeeey! Very nice! :so_happy:


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking good so far. I'll keep an eye on this one.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have seen the heavy mortars many times before, but seeing them this time makes me really want some for my traitor guard. Off to fw we go. Nice work on the army by the way.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks guys! I am trying to close on a house currently, so progress the last few weeks has been slow. Hope to have a wip shot of my vanquisher soon!


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh man, got shipped over to Philadelphia for a few weeks for work and as such painting slowed quite a bit. I am done with the camo scheme on 2 of my Leman Russ tanks, and I will be busting balls tonight to get it painted up and finished. Hopefully have an update tonight.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is an update...didn't finish it, but I did get most weathering done, and from there it's just detail work and then overall rusting effects, and to completely do the treads.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

And it's finished!



















CC Welcome of course, enjoy


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Great work...do you use the FW Powders for the Rust etc?


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

You got some awesome minis, really evil looking guardsmen! about the photos natural light is the best hands down even with spangly cameras and everything if its a light day, doesnt have to be sunny the light shows real colour somtimes the electric light tints the colours of your minis  Keep the awesome stuff up! +rep


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

HOBO said:


> Great work...do you use the FW Powders for the Rust etc?


I do yes, they work great, but I do need to go back and clean up the white areas, too much powder got on there, and thanks 



Dragblud da scrunka said:


> You got some awesome minis, really evil looking guardsmen! about the photos natural light is the best hands down even with spangly cameras and everything if its a light day, doesnt have to be sunny the light shows real colour somtimes the electric light tints the colours of your minis  Keep the awesome stuff up! +rep


I was going for some truly grim looking soldiers as fitting of a Krieg Regiment, glad you think I accomplished that  Thanks for the rep!


----------



## Rumour_Control (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi taggerung. Thanks for the rep? I have no idea what it is or what it does as my first post on here was last night. I'll go to the introduction part of the forum and introduce myself to all. I love your grenadiers! ive been meaning to pick some up for a year or so now but i need some weapon teams desparately, (ive learnt trying to shell stuff into the middle of next week doesnt always work!) so i need some autocannons and lascannons to break open vehicles.

How did you do the camo on the russ? I really like the colours. Mine are all grey, 7th tank regiment.

Great looking army so far, just keep up the good work and i'll pop back in a few days to see how you are getting on.k:


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Rumour_Control said:


> Hi taggerung. Thanks for the rep? I have no idea what it is or what it does as my first post on here was last night. I'll go to the introduction part of the forum and introduce myself to all. I love your grenadiers! ive been meaning to pick some up for a year or so now but i need some weapon teams desparately, (ive learnt trying to shell stuff into the middle of next week doesnt always work!) so i need some autocannons and lascannons to break open vehicles.
> 
> How did you do the camo on the russ? I really like the colours. Mine are all grey, 7th tank regiment.
> 
> Great looking army so far, just keep up the good work and i'll pop back in a few days to see how you are getting on.k:


For the camo I used masking tape that I cut into jagged patterns and then resprayed the whole tank in a mix of kommando khaki and desert yellow. My next purchase will definitely be some heavy weapon teams as well, that and probably an earth shaker


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Nice work mate, I do have a real soft spot for the death Korps myself so looking real good, I like the waether beaten and damaged look to the squads that you have achieved as well, I would suggest a bit of weathering powder around the tracks of the Leman Russ etc just to ad that dirty feel to them and to tie them in with the bases of your infantry, with regards to the photos, (im sure you asked for some advice on here somewhere, I would maybe use a scenic for the background, maybe a print from WW1 would be cool, other than that if you cant be arsed to do that keep all the clutter out the background just to keep peoples focus onto your very nice minis instead. hope this helps.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

jd579 said:


> Nice work mate, I do have a real soft spot for the death Korps myself so looking real good, I like the waether beaten and damaged look to the squads that you have achieved as well, I would suggest a bit of weathering powder around the tracks of the Leman Russ etc just to ad that dirty feel to them and to tie them in with the bases of your infantry, with regards to the photos, (im sure you asked for some advice on here somewhere, I would maybe use a scenic for the background, maybe a print from WW1 would be cool, other than that if you cant be arsed to do that keep all the clutter out the background just to keep peoples focus onto your very nice minis instead. hope this helps.


Good ideas on the backgrounds, I usually just end up doing it on the kitchen table where the wife has shit everywhere lol. It's hard to tell in the photo but the Russ track is pretty well weathered though.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Yeah fair one matey just had another look, great job, I like all the paint chip effects you've done as well.


----------



## Rumour_Control (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah the earthshaker artillery piece is one of my favourite models in the krieg range. The only reason i dont have any is because of the minimum range of 36" but i did have a look at one at warhammer world last weekend when i was there for a campaign weekend, they had one behind the counter and it looked amazing. If i'd have had the £££ on me i think i would have gave in and bought it. Should you mention the earthshaker, if you have or have access to IA6 vraks part 2 the artwork on page 70 is what dreams are made of...

I was struggling for a background for when i took my photos on my log, i'll try next time i play apoc to set it all up and take some photos on a gaming board.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Rumour_Control said:


> Yeah the earthshaker artillery piece is one of my favourite models in the krieg range. The only reason i dont have any is because of the minimum range of 36" but i did have a look at one at warhammer world last weekend when i was there for a campaign weekend, they had one behind the counter and it looked amazing. If i'd have had the £££ on me i think i would have gave in and bought it. Should you mention the earthshaker, if you have or have access to IA6 vraks part 2 the artwork on page 70 is what dreams are made of...
> 
> I was struggling for a background for when i took my photos on my log, i'll try next time i play apoc to set it all up and take some photos on a gaming board.


That's a good idea! I should take photos next time I game as well. 

As far as page 70 goes, Oh man I would love to have a battery of Earthshakers supported by 2 Reavers...That force would be unstoppable. I had somehow missed that photo.

Do you have Imperial Armour master class vol 1? If so I want to do that diorama they have with the earthshaker so bad lol


----------



## Rumour_Control (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah i have both 1&2. I have learnt so much by using them. Just simple things that arn't really that difficult. It took me a few goes to get it right but im learning all the time.

The earthshaker diorama is stunning. Words cannot explain how good that is. One day i will do 3 earthshakers and the reaver (i dont think 2 would fit on a 2'x2') for armies on parade because of that picture.

Whats next for your krieg? The russ looks very nice may i add.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

My BAs tend to desent of angels on to the Earth shakers on turn one i'm afraid guys 

otherwise they are beyond a joke how powerfil they can be, a friend had 6 Basilisks once. . . . wasn't fun tbh but funny tbh


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Rumour_Control said:


> Yeah i have both 1&2. I have learnt so much by using them. Just simple things that arn't really that difficult. It took me a few goes to get it right but im learning all the time.
> 
> The earthshaker diorama is stunning. Words cannot explain how good that is. One day i will do 3 earthshakers and the reaver (i dont think 2 would fit on a 2'x2') for armies on parade because of that picture.
> 
> Whats next for your krieg? The russ looks very nice may i add.


Next up is my company command squad and a commissar, then after that is one of the infantry squads (At ease most likely)




Hellados said:


> My BAs tend to desent of angels on to the Earth shakers on turn one i'm afraid guys
> 
> otherwise they are beyond a joke how powerfil they can be, a friend had 6 Basilisks once. . . . wasn't fun tbh but funny tbh


Ya they can be quite nasty, but that's why they are awesome...especially for DKOK at only 75 pts a piece. So go ahead and descent onto them, I have many more  lol


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hey Tag,

The Vanquisher looks good but it feels like it's missing something and I can't quite put my finger on it yet. The "7" is barley visable on the side, maybe a little thicker? Have you thought about maybe a wash on the metallic copper of your Grenadier weapons, a little shinny for the theme your going for.

I did notice that you are free handing your numbers on the shoulder pads, well done, I wasnt a big fan of the decal numbers for the troops so I did the same thing.

Earthshakers are sweet, to bad they cost nearly $100 bucks form FW. Ive got a couple, plus Medusa's...funny thing is, like you mentioned, a buddy of mine was like thats retarded how powerful they are for the cost. I said ya, but they can't move (unless Trojan) and ANY glancing or pinning hits destroys them....so.

Good luck on the command squad and commissar.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

@ DoE,

I put the 7 on their and then realized I hated the freehand, so I basically weathered the crap out of it until I can get a proper stencil. As far as the copper, that is actually washed, twice and isn't nearly as bright in person, but glows in the photo's for some reason. 

As far as the artillery, ya they are super vulnerable to both melee and shooting. The best way I think to deal with them is to just counter battery fire from your own artillery. 

I think it would be epic to do a krieg on krieg battle, with all that artillery going back and forth lol


----------



## Rumour_Control (Dec 28, 2011)

If your enemy even just looks at your artillery it crumbles unfortunatly. Before i had mine i proxyed with basilisks and found out very quickly they are so fragile so i bubble wrapped them with leman russes who were then bubble wrapped by 80ish krieg guardsman. Basically this is my corner of the battlefield and your not having it.

I do love my artillery though, Is that 5 shadow spectres and phoenix lord hiding behind buildings covering thier advance? one medusa shell later, a smoking crater and some bits of the shadow spectres scattered around that were hiding from my guns. Priceless.

Krieg vs Krieg would be brutal.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

UPDATE!

I apologize for the lack of update, as I am just now closing on my first house, and so I have been super duper busy with that, and work of course (End of the fiscal year at Microsoft, so been real busy with that). Anyways, I was able to get my company commander finished up, I am happy with how he turned out too.

Here he is!





































CC welcome


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Ah yeah, that coat looks beautifully weathered, well worn


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with Awfun, the great coat looks very nice.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Also, just noticed I missed a button on the jacket...fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu Oh well, easy fix lol.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

I know it's been awhile since an update...

I recently bought a house and moved into it so I have been super busy with that, but in the mean time I was able to get the crew for one of my artillery pieces painted up.

Before:









After:

















These guys are next










And after them will be 

http://brovatar.blogspot.com/2012/07/hold-your-ground.html


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hey Tag,

The gun crew are looking swell! However, those are not the correct shells for the Thuddgun, just an FYI.

Looking forward to seeing the artillery finished.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh I know haha, I already have a heavy mortar painted up and only had 1 crew set available, so figured I would paint up the crew to go with the other painted HM and then paint up a thudd gun in the process! 

I will be trying to get the squad painted up soon and get some better photo's of the crew along with their proper gun


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow, I just realized how long it's been since I updated this....didn't realize my camera was broken this long! Anyways, my apologies, I will hopefully get more photo's of other guys I have painted up over the last few months here this weekend, but in the mean time, here is a drill + engineers!

Front view of the drill










Sgt and squadies; I need to go back and touch up some gloves after the weathering added some metal to it...and of course a massive mold line on the gas mask can I never noticed...thank you detailed shots for making it look way worse! lol










Rest of the squad.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Loving the squad so far. Death Korps are some of my favourite models (sadly never got into IG though) and you're doing them great justice. Very easy to believe they've been fighting in a toxic wasteland full of trenches for months


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Boc said:


> Loving the squad so far. Death Korps are some of my favourite models (sadly never got into IG though) and you're doing them great justice. Very easy to believe they've been fighting in a toxic wasteland full of trenches for months


Thanks Boc! I was never much into IG but after I finished college, got a nice job, I figured yea..I want these models. Then I found they had awesome rules too, so my bank accounts fate was sealed then.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Love those Kreigers Tag. IG is one of those armies with such cool models that you could paint them forver, just adding and adding to your army and never finish with the converting, paint scheme and model choices.

Nice work.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I absolutely love well assembled and painted DKoK armies! Yours is definitely one of the best I've seen, much better than one I've seen on BlueTablePainting. I'd love to make of of these someday, when I get the money for it of course lol Beautiful work overall!


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Brilliant stuff! your models are beautiful! I've always wanted to start a Death Korps army. The colors you have chosen really go well with each other. May i ask what gold you use?


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> I absolutely love well assembled and painted DKoK armies! Yours is definitely one of the best I've seen, much better than one I've seen on BlueTablePainting. I'd love to make of of these someday, when I get the money for it of course lol Beautiful work overall!


Wow, thank you! I appreciate the comments



gearhart said:


> Brilliant stuff! your models are beautiful! I've always wanted to start a Death Korps army. The colors you have chosen really go well with each other. May i ask what gold you use?


Thanks!! The gold I use is a layer of shining gold then burnished gold on top of that.




KjellThorngaard said:


> Love those Kreigers Tag. IG is one of those armies with such cool models that you could paint them forver, just adding and adding to your army and never finish with the converting, paint scheme and model choices.
> 
> Nice work.


Yea, i just keep buying stuff to add to it...next package I get should have some death riders and random upgrade packs and I think some crew. It's an addiction I swear.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

LOL....Your begining to sound like me! Nonetheless, great work, now how about those thuddguns?


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> LOL....Your begining to sound like me! Nonetheless, great work, now how about those thuddguns?


Still only one thudd gun painted sadly, but I did finish out the battery of 3 heavy mortars. Since my regular opponents are other guard and orks, I don't take the thudd guns out of a courtesy since they do absurd levels of damage in 6th. 

Current goal is to finish up a squad of at ease men to finish my February goal, they are about 80% done, so should be doable. I have also been waiting on a sunny day here in Washington to get some photo's done of what I have finished so far. I will hopefully have an update again soon 

Me and a few friends are getting together this weekend to do some painting, so gonna start/finish a Russ (Hopefully) on Saturday, then I believe it's time I either finished my Earthshaker or my platoon command squad that Brovatar converted for me...decisions decisions


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Slight update on what I am working on.

I just got these bad boys in the mail last week but have been paid up with the flu, so no progress on anything.










Here is the start of my Russ as well, it's been primed and then airbrushed grey. The camo is done on it but I don't have any shots on that yet.










As soon as the Russ is done I will post some photos of her. Then not sure if I wanna do the death riders next or finally paint up that awesome command squad I had converted by Brovatar.


----------



## vonklaude (May 16, 2010)

Nice work. I've some DKOK bought to be allies of my VSM using the standard IG codex. I just like the models.

Can you share anything you would have done differently with 20:20 hindsight?


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice work mate, love death korps, you should deffo use there codex its awesome


----------

